

Ethereum Launches - Moshe_Silnorin
https://blog.ethereum.org/2015/07/30/ethereum-launches/

======
erikpukinskis
This is a pretty huge deal. The plan is to build a fully decentralized compute
platform. They have worked out the basics but the protocol is still in active
development.

What happened today is they launched the mining network for the cryptocurrency
that will underpin it. In a few days they will start allowing financial
transactions. In the coming months cryptocontracts for
messaging/compute/storage will come.

The title is somewhat inaccurate, as only the blockchain launched today,
Ethereum itself is under active development. Anyone interested in leaning more
check out the talks from their 0th conference that was last year:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJqWcTqh_zKEjpSej3ddtD...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJqWcTqh_zKEjpSej3ddtDOKPRGl_7MhS)

This episode of Epicenter Bitcoin with Vitalik Buterin, who is kind of the
inventor, is also a good overview of the core contract and some immediate
challenges: [http://youtu.be/qPsCGvXyrP4](http://youtu.be/qPsCGvXyrP4)

------
kordless
This is an important moment in history, yet so few realize it. Congratulations
guys!

------
jhildings
Will be very interesting to follow this project!

